# Anyone else having problems logging on



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

I know there was a thread at the start of the month about forum problems, but having just tried to post a reply I'm told I'm not logged on!

For the last week or so, when I enter my user name and password to log on, I then can't click on the login button. All the menus at the top of the page are messed up, and I can only view the forum as a guest - although interestingly I just clicked on my forum icon on my favourites toolbar and magically I'm now logged in - hence the ability to post this! I also don't have the like button on other people's posts.

Anyone else having this problem, can anyone suggest a solution.........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.. try clearing your cache as that might solve the problem,


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Widget said:


> I know there was a thread at the start of the month about forum problems, but having just tried to post a reply I'm told I'm not logged on!
> 
> For the last week or so, when I enter my user name and password to log on, I then can't click on the login button. All the menus at the top of the page are messed up, and I can only view the forum as a guest - although interestingly I just clicked on my forum icon on my favourites toolbar and magically I'm now logged in - hence the ability to post this! I also don't have the like button on other people's posts.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem, can anyone suggest a solution.........


i was today. I would log in and go to write a comment and it would ask me to sign in again. Couldn't do anything!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I find the new lay out very irritating. I thought I would eventually get used to it, but no such luck, it is still getting on my nerves (I hope big brother is reading this...) 

I do have the problems that you mention loggin in. And my little bits on the top are also all messed up. I did find out eventually that If I write my user name as usual and then click on the "P" of password under then I can enter my password. Hope that helps


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have informed BB lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it seems it is a cache problem and clearing it should help

Maiden


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it seems it is a cache problem and clearing it should help
> 
> Maiden


Sorted, geniuses (or should that be geniui?!) all of you, thank you, I can now log in properly........little things please little minds


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Widget said:


> Sorted, problem solved, your all geniuses (or should that be geniui?!), lovely......little things please little minds


B****r, now I'm duplicating posts!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverMagpie (Feb 28, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I find the new lay out very irritating. I thought I would eventually get used to it, but no such luck, it is still getting on my nerves (I hope big brother is reading this...)
> 
> I do have the problems that you mention loggin in. And my little bits on the top are also all messed up. I did find out eventually that If I write my user name as usual and then click on the "P" of password under then I can enter my password. Hope that helps


Thanks 
When I use Chrome I could type in my usename but I couldn't with my password!
There was no problem with IE though.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SilverMagpie said:


> Thanks
> When I use Chrome I could type in my usename but I couldn't with my password!
> There was no problem with IE though.




I use Chrome and I just come straight in.. I have my user name and password stored.


----------



## SilverMagpie (Feb 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I use Chrome and I just come straight in.. I have my user name and password stored.


I cleared the cache and now I can type in my username & password normally but I got a new problem. Even if I check the "remember me" box, it doesn't remember me. Next time I have to type in username & password all over again. It's not a big problem but I wonder why... Don't have any problems with other sites.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe you can solve it by removing all the forum cookies.


----------



## SilverMagpie (Feb 28, 2010)

GM1 said:


> maybe you can solve it by removing all the forum cookies.


Yeah, I decided to clear all the histories, cookies & caches. It seems OK now. 
Now I have to visit all the places and retype everything.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

in firefox you can specify which cookies you want to delete.


----------

